# Dogs



## Chris from Brighton (Mar 3, 2015)

New to this lark. Have read that dogs have to be harnessed in back of cars in Spain. Do police enforce this.? Also going to Javea in May. Ideas for walking my dogs please. Also can they be let off leash anywhere? Any info gratefully received


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chris from Brighton said:


> New to this lark. Have read that dogs have to be harnessed in back of cars in Spain. Do police enforce this.? Also going to Javea in May. Ideas for walking my dogs please. Also can they be let off leash anywhere? Any info gratefully received


The legislation is vague and open to interpretation. That often means that it could be used as a reason to stop you if you are suspected of something else, the message being, if you do everything right you've got nothing to be worried about.
So, the legislation states that the dog shouldn't be in a position where it can distract the driver, shouldn't limit the driver's vision or movements and I think it may say it has to be seperate from the driver. Some interpret this as having a net, a harness, a dog carrier...
BTW a bag or loose object in the back of the car can be interpreted as a "distraction" and you could be fined for it!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The legislation is vague and open to interpretation. That often means that it could be used as a reason to stop you if you are suspected of something else, the message being, if you do everything right you've got nothing to be worried about.
> So, the legislation states that the dog shouldn't be in a position where it can distract the driver, shouldn't limit the driver's vision or movements and I think it may say it has to be seperate from the driver. Some interpret this as having a net, a harness, a dog carrier...
> BTW a bag or loose object in the back of the car can be interpreted as a "distraction" and you could be fined for it!


I can't comment on dogs in a car, but we had the same questions regarding walkind dogs whilst in Javea. Whilst we understood dogs should be muzzled and on a lead, we experienced dogs not muzzled and off the lead. We even experienced a couple of people walking their dog at Javea Port off the lead pooing - and they did not bat an eyelid and clean up - and it stank so much - we had to move benches! Seriously, I cannot understand if a country is so child friendly - how can they allow this with the dangers involved in toxocara. The streets have numerous poos. Ignorance is bliss. Anyway, a very nice Spanish estate agent did make comments such as if you are Spanish - ok, otherwise, follow the 'rules'. We have a dog and will follow Spanish rules to keep safe.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Chris from Brighton said:


> New to this lark. Have read that dogs have to be harnessed in back of cars in Spain. Do police enforce this.? Also going to Javea in May. Ideas for walking my dogs please. Also can they be let off leash anywhere? Any info gratefully received


We live in Javea, occasionally there are spot checks on various roads, by e Guardia Civil. We were pulled on the Jesus Poble road.
Last year we were pulled over for a spot check, the policeman checked I wasn't wearing open shoes, 'flip flop style', checked there were no shopping bags on car seats. Our dog was travelling with us, he is only a small Westie, so sits on a blanket, on the back seat of the car, but we always have a harness on him, and have a clip into the car seat belt attachment to fix him, so he wouldn't catapult if I braked hard, so! We were all fine, and the policeman just gave us thumbs up sign, and waved us off.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> I can't comment on dogs in a car, but we had the same questions regarding walkind dogs whilst in Javea. Whilst we understood dogs should be muzzled and on a lead, we experienced dogs not muzzled and off the lead.


If your dog is "potencialmente peligroso" then there is a strict rule of walking on a lead less than 100cm and with a muzzle (dont get me started on the muzzle thing, my rottie is a baby and does not need a muzzle any more than the next dog which is why i carry one but don't make him wear it). For other dogs the muzzle is not required but should be under control in public areas (ie if you are in a busy street then on a lead). Having said that, many ppl walk dogs off lead and i think that for most dogs as long as your dog is under control there is no issue but i would never walk my dogs off lead unless in a big open place for them to take a run


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our two dogs are always attached to a seat belt anchorage in the back of the car and cannot get to the front. Unless they are in a private enclosed space, they are ALWAYS on leads, that way we can stop them getting at things which may be harmful. When we meet other dogs in the street, our two are always short-leaded so that they have about a metre of freedom and are kept close. Other dogs are allowed to approach and they can greet each other. However there are a few dogs around that are definitely 'off-limits' being highly unsociable and threatening.

All dogs in Andalucía (maybe other ACs) should have a tag on their collars showing they have current up-to-date rabies vaccinations - this year it is a lilac colour (last year's was a very dark red-brown which you may still sees if their 2015 jab is not yet due).


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> All dogs in Andalucía (maybe other ACs) should have a tag on their collars showing they have current up-to-date rabies vaccinations - this year it is a lilac colour (last year's was a very dark red-brown which you may still sees if their 2015 jab is not yet due).


In Holland the rabiës jab only needs to be renewed every 3 years, so why the Spanish have to do it every year, no idea!! The stamp in her passport says that is valid for all of the EU. Do have the passport with me when she is in the car, on a lead attached to the seatbelt.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't know what breed of dogs you have but this may help.
Any person owning a potentially dangerous dog (perros potencialmente peligrosos) in Spain must have an appropriate licence (by law of article 3 of the Royal Decree 287/2002, of 22 of March 2002) and the dog must be registered with the municipality. Handlers and walkers of dangerous or potentially dangerous dogs must also be licensed (article 1, 2 of Law 50/1999, of December 1999). A licence is valid for five years.

Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
1) Breeds and breed crosses classified as potentially dangerous:
• Doberman (Andalucia only)
• Bull Terriers
• Presa Canarios
• Napolitan Mastiffs
• Boxers
• Pit Bull Terrier
• Staffordshire Bull Terrier
• American Staffordshire Terrier
• Rottweiler
• Dogo Argentino
• Fila Brasileiro
• Tosa Inu
• Akita Inu

2) Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. 

The characteristics are:
• Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance
• Short hair
• Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg
• Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws
• Broad, short and muscled neck.
• Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle

3) Dogs that have a track record of aggression to humans and other animals must also be licensed and registered.
Dog owner licence application
The licence application is made to the municipality of the place of residence. The applicant must take the following (an applicant must be over 18 years):
• Proof of identity (passport or residence card)
• Proof of having no criminal convictions
• Proof of being mentally and physically capable of looking after one of these animals. (There are centres test of physical and psychological aptitude can be done and a certificate issued. The certificate must have been issued in the previous 12 months)
• An insurance contract for the dog with a liability of at least €120,000 (€175,000 in Andalucia)
• Proof of fully up-to-date vaccinations
• Proof of identification by microchip
• Proof that the dog is or has attended training school
Once accepted, a licence (the licencia para tener perros potencialmente peligrosos) is issued.

Dog registration

Potentially dangerous dogs must be registered with the municipal registry for dangerous dogs (Registro Municipal de Perros Potencialmente Peligrosos). Registration of the dog must be renewed annually.
Take:
• Proof of identification and microchip number's certificate
• Certificate from the vet stating that the dog is in good health

Walking a potentially dangerous dog

Dog owners or handlers must carry the licence and dog registration document when out with the dog. The dog must be muzzled and on a lead of no more than two metres long (one metre in Andalucia). Only one dog may be handled per person. In Andalucia, dangerous animals are banned from entering children's leisure or recreational areas.Note: In most municipalities, only one dog may be registered to one person. The property where the dogs are kept must be enclosed by a two metre high barrier


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Our two dogs are always attached to a seat belt anchorage in the back of the car and cannot get to the front. Unless they are in a private enclosed space, they are ALWAYS on leads, that way we can stop them getting at things which may be harmful. When we meet other dogs in the street, our two are always short-leaded so that they have about a metre of freedom and are kept close. Other dogs are allowed to approach and they can greet each other. However there are a few dogs around that are definitely 'off-limits' being highly unsociable and threatening.
> 
> All dogs in Andalucía (maybe other ACs) should have a tag on their collars showing they have current up-to-date rabies vaccinations - this year it is a lilac colour (last year's was a very dark red-brown which you may still sees if their 2015 jab is not yet due).


Lilac is so yesterday baldi. It was lilac here a while ago (maybe last year). Here in the capital the colour is a russet orange - so much more "in"


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Gazeebo said:


> We even experienced a couple of people walking their dog at Javea Port off the lead pooing - and they did not bat an eyelid and clean up - and it stank so much - we had to move benches! Seriously, I cannot understand if a country is so child friendly - how can they allow this with the dangers involved in toxocara. The streets have numerous poos. Ignorance is bliss. Anyway, a very nice Spanish estate agent did make comments such as if you are Spanish - ok, otherwise, follow the 'rules'. We have a dog and will follow Spanish rules to keep safe.


This is one of our few disappointments in Spain that all the available park space seems to be viewed as a toilet for dogs, so we can't take the kids to any of the green areas around. (this is the area around Sotogrande). We even go to Gibraltar just so the kids can run around the park around King's Bastion as that one is kept clean. 

In HK it was pretty strict about cleaning up after your dog, so seeing people take their dogs out for a poo (wherever) and just leaving ti there came as a bit of a surprise to us here .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lilac is so yesterday baldi. It was lilac here a while ago (maybe last year). Here in the capital the colour is a russet orange - so much more "in"


Ours were light blue a couple of years ago. There ought to be a nationally agreed colour scheme so that, irrespective of where one was in Spain, one could be reassured that a dog had up-to-date jabs.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Ours were light blue a couple of years ago. There ought to be a nationally agreed colour scheme so that, irrespective of where one was in Spain, one could be reassured that a dog had up-to-date jabs.


Hiya, when our dog had his booster rabies vaccines, he has never been given a tag of any kind/colour to wear, we are in Alicante region, with some governance from Valencia. Poor little boy hasn't been able to walk for two days, he is almost paralysed in his lower back and back legs. we have to lift him onto the garden, for a wee wee,and the only car rides he gets now is to the Vets, and back!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fergie said:


> Hiya, when our dog had his booster rabies vaccines, he has never been given a tag of any kind/colour to wear, we are in Alicante region, with some governance from Valencia. Poor little boy hasn't been able to walk for two days, he is almost paralysed in his lower back and back legs. we have to lift him onto the garden, for a wee wee,and the only car rides he gets now is to the Vets, and back!


Didn't realise that this wasn't a national requirement. I don't think it makes any difference though as Kala's always falls off before the year is up. In fact I'm looking at her most recent tag right now 'cos it's on the desk where I'm using the computer

PS Paralysed? How come?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Didn't realise that this wasn't a national requirement. I don't think it makes any difference though as Kala's always falls off before the year is up. In fact I'm looking at her most recent tag right now 'cos it's on the desk where I'm using the computer
> It makes me wonder?whether some regions of Spain have this requirement, and some not? We have a very good vet, gives our dog all the canine vaccines, including rabies and leishmaniasis one, we have always taken him on holidays with us, but we have never been offered a special disc for him to wear.
> 
> PS Paralysed? How come?


Our dog, a Westie, had an ACL injury, (ligament tear of left knee), eighteen months ago. He took a long time to walk properly again after surgery, meanwhile he got more breathless, and shaky, the vet diagnosed a heart valve problem, and said he wasn't getting enough oxygen to the brain- hence shakiness. His eyesight is already a problem, we reckon he sees about 2ft that is all. 
On Thursday this week, he screeched loudly, and started to hop again on the left leg,by evening he was putting weight on it again. Friday morning, I carried him down the steps to our flat grassed lawn, for a wee wee, this time his right leg collapsed, and his left one(previously operated on) couldn't take the strain, so he was just (sort of skidding) and couldn't stand at all. He is in pain, around the right knee, and lower back, with some swelling, our vet has given him a long acting anti inflammatory injection, and advised he rest, and to go back Tuesday, or earlier, if any more problems. Well! He is resting, can't move anywhere himself, but still interested in coming out for his favourite car ride today,that perked him up a bit, still enjoys his food, favourite chews, and lots of cuddles. We are just hoping, but know in the end, he is not a good candidate for more surgery.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fergie said:


> Our dog, a Westie, had an ACL injury, (ligament tear of left knee), eighteen months ago. He took a long time to walk properly again after surgery, meanwhile he got more breathless, and shaky, the vet diagnosed a heart valve problem, and said he wasn't getting enough oxygen to the brain- hence shakiness. His eyesight is already a problem, we reckon he sees about 2ft that is all.
> On Thursday this week, he screeched loudly, and started to hop again on the left leg,by evening he was putting weight on it again. Friday morning, I carried him down the steps to our flat grassed lawn, for a wee wee, this time his right leg collapsed, and his left one(previously operated on) couldn't take the strain, so he was just (sort of skidding) and couldn't stand at all. He is in pain, around the right knee, and lower back, with some swelling, our vet has given him a long acting anti inflammatory injection, and advised he rest, and to go back Tuesday, or earlier, if any more problems. Well! He is resting, can't move anywhere himself, but still interested in coming out for his favourite car ride today,that perked him up a bit, still enjoys his food, favourite chews, and lots of cuddles. We are just hoping, but know in the end, he is not a good candidate for more surgery.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> In Holland the rabiës jab only needs to be renewed every 3 years, so why the Spanish have to do it every year, no idea!! The stamp in her passport says that is valid for all of the EU. Do have the passport with me when she is in the car, on a lead attached to the seatbelt.


Same in the UK - same jab as Spain - valid for 3 years.

I've never seen, heard of nor been offered any kind of tag (Cadiz/Andalucia).


----------



## Chris from Brighton (Mar 3, 2015)

Gareth54 said:


> Don't know what breed of dogs you have but this may help.
> Any person owning a potentially dangerous dog (perros potencialmente peligrosos) in Spain must have an appropriate licence (by law of article 3 of the Royal Decree 287/2002, of 22 of March 2002) and the dog must be registered with the municipality. Handlers and walkers of dangerous or potentially dangerous dogs must also be licensed (article 1, 2 of Law 50/1999, of December 1999). A licence is valid for five years.
> 
> Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
> ...



I have two golden retrievers who are definitely over 20 kg so looks like they need to be muzzled from the information you kindly supplied


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chris from Brighton said:


> I have two golden retrievers who are definitely over 20 kg so looks like they need to be muzzled from the information you kindly supplied


You would think so, but I've never seen a golden muzzled. I think they are universally recognised as "good". However, you can check with the police/ vets when you come


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> In Holland the rabiës jab only needs to be renewed every 3 years, so why the Spanish have to do it every year, no idea!! The stamp in her passport says that is valid for all of the EU. Do have the passport with me when she is in the car, on a lead attached to the seatbelt.


Com Valencia have now changed it to every two years according to my vet who did all mine a few weeks ago. I always have Canigen 8 which covers everything but she tells me now that here the rabies is every two years and if i want i can have a different jab without rabies next year although the price difference is a few euros and so ill probably stick with the 8.. plus we are also on lilac this year and my rottie is really feeling less of a man wearing such a colour so I said we would treat him to something more macho next year!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Chris from Brighton said:


> I have two golden retrievers who are definitely over 20 kg so looks like they need to be muzzled from the information you kindly supplied


Wouldn't think so, retrievers were bred for their soft mouths - to carry the shot game back undamaged by their teeth. In my opinion one of the softest, most loving dogs you could ever hope to meet. But I am biased had a chocolate lab for 13 years and now a chocolate labradoodle, doesn't drop hairs everywhere, doesn't stink, a bit smaller (15 Kg) and the same characteristics as a labrador.
But this is Spain !! no idea


----------

